# I just notice that there is only ONE hot and the neutral going into my weather head !!



## Rcalderon47 (Aug 31, 2021)

Is this a problem ? I know that I’m only getting 120 v but I’ve never seen that the other hot wire was not connected to the weather head . This is an older house .


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Call an electrician.


----------



## Rcalderon47 (Aug 31, 2021)

Rcalderon47 said:


> -____-


It’s my personal house I been leaving here for ever . I just check my panel and there is only 120v . As that allowed back then ?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

There are such things as 120 volt services...

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.


If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.


Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register


We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

